# Starting pocket camp?



## blueish (Sep 21, 2020)

I want to start it because there are cute features and cute furniture that, who knows if they’ll add to the game, but it feels so hard to get started. I kept getting discouraged when I started the first 3 times bc I also don’t have a good attention span, so if I didn’t have anything to do in game I’d just straight up forget about it and never touch it again.


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 22, 2020)

They have added a lot more to the game and while it may not always capture my attention, I still very much enjoy it. The new sets of clothing are also a dream for better customization if you want to make your dream mayor! I think the part that always hangs me up on these kinds of games is the mindset you need to play every day no if and or butts. Just take it easy and play when you want you, not much penelty for taking time off either!


----------



## banjokaboom (Sep 22, 2020)

The part of the game that really gets me is the three-hour bracket of resetting everything, combined with the time restrictions for crafting. None of that matters though if you are using the happy helper plan


----------



## Belle T (Sep 23, 2020)

It's the type of game that you can only play in small bursts at a time if you also want to play completely for free.  I would start by adding as many friends as possible, so you can get into Shovel Strike Quarry, focus on maximizing material as much as possible, and only craft furniture that have a crafting time of less than an hour.  Don't forget the marketplace also exists, and while at some point it does outgrow its usefulness, it's a good shortcut for many items and clothing when you're just starting out.

I think at about level 10, you unlock the ability to use Blathers trails, but I personally don't even bother with them.  Most of the items you get are things you get naturally just by doing requests or through login bonuses and Shovel Strike Quarry, and those are all things you can already do for free, so there's no need to spend resources to get the same exact thing from Blathers.  The only ones that are even marginally worth it are Leaf Tickets, but I feel like even those are usually in decent enough quantity that I never feel that I _need_ to toss a bunch of bells at it to get five more.  (Though I am kind of upset at myself for crafting the wrong Leaf Ticket item today, so I guess it's worth it if you're a clumsy idiot like me.)


----------

